# Boardman Front Wheel Mudguard



## The hobbit (23 Jan 2013)

I have just bought a Boardman MTB Pro and discovered that Halfords who sold me the bike and Evans do not have a mudgaurd that fit the front wheel. This meant after a 50 mile ride out yesterday I came back with my bib plastered in gritty salty slush not to mention the state of the bike. I am staggered a bike with its reputation and after being on the market for this length of time has not got a solution according to the stores. Does anyone know of a solution?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jan 2013)

The Halfords website shows the bike as a package with the two piece Crud Race Pac which should fit:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ke Pro 2012/2013 - Medium 18"&source=shopping

A simple deflector on the downtube - a Crud Catcher - would certainly fit and is more effective than you might think.

I've no idea why the shops told you nothing would fit, unless they - or I - misunderstood your question.


----------



## The hobbit (25 Jan 2013)

Thank you for responding but I both Evans and Halfords thought this pack would do and had a good look but there are attached cables on the downtube which make the Crud unusable. There appears to be no way of contacting Boardman and therefore when you have a technical question there is no apparent way to progress.

Regards Mick


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2013)

There are attached cables on most downtubes, normally you can still fit a guard. If the crud won't fit, there are other similar types which might. For instance

http://www.thedogswheels.co.uk/neoguard-neoprene-front-suspension-fork-mudguard-neoguard-p-1130.html
or
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom
or
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.RSP-Tracker..._medium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=Froogle02

You have to remember, mtn bikes don't really have mudguard protection as a priority, it's unnecessary off-road, although the crud type do keep the mud out your eyes without compromising the bike.


----------



## The hobbit (25 Jan 2013)

​*Hi Crackle thanks you could well have solved the problem with the Topeak Defender front mudguard XC1 and I will look at the Neo Guard but the RSP Tracker Front Mudguard Suspension Fork doesnt work as the Boardman tube is tapered and there is not enough expansion at the attatchment to hold firm. Thank you Mick*


----------



## The hobbit (28 Jan 2013)

*Hi Crackle *thanks so much you solved the problem; Topeak Defender front mudguard XC1 on and working well.
No more salty grit and muck up my front all over the bike and importantly not in my face.
*Hi Pale Rider* thank you too for getting involved and trying to help its much appreciated.
Regards to both of you Mick


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2013)

The hobbit said:


> Thank you for responding but I both Evans and Halfords thought this pack would do and had a good look but there are attached cables on the downtube which make the Crud unusable. There appears to be no way of contacting Boardman and therefore when you have a technical question there is no apparent way to progress.
> 
> Regards Mick


The Crud front guard is a bad choice on a Boardman, or similarly configured bikes, because it fouls the cables on the downtube but the one from cycra, also downtube mounted, does a fine job becuase it stands off from the tube and thus avoids the cables


----------



## The hobbit (29 Jan 2013)

Hi Greg you are right about the crud front guard. The one I got that works perfectly is the Topeak Defender front mudguard XC1. it states you have to mount it on the front forks no less than 30mm above the tyre which is ok on the Boardman. I tried 50 mm but the taper on the fork meant that the guard was loose. You have a small window to get it on and tight and thats 35 - 40 mm from the tyre.

I appreciate you contacting me and hope my information may help others as well, Cheers Mick


----------

